# My Horse Tattoo



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful! It looks very Native American.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow that is so stunning! I love it!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

I love it!! :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Very skilled workmanship!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!! That looks great!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

AMAZING tattoo! I'm picky about what tattoos I find attractive, but this one is lovely.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## Cookie1616 (Jan 8, 2012)

It's a very nice tattoo


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Very nice Appy butt! It looks awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sinbad Love (Feb 12, 2012)

wow thats really cool!


----------



## ABlazingKiss (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks amazing! Love it


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

That's amazing!


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow! Thats so pretty! Like seriously, its gorgeous. Whoever did it must have known what they were doing. I've been thinking about getting a tattoo for a while now. I was thinking maybe a small horse silhouette on the back of my neck, but I'm scared that it will hurt too much.. How much on a scale one to ten did yours hurt? And how long did it take?


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I love the coat of the horse. It is lovely.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I think that's a great tattoo! I think it's cool how the feathers mach the horse


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That's some very nice ink!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome! :d


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Your right, nice job!! I like,makes me want to go out & get one:lol:


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

That is absolutely awesome!!! I'm thinking about getting a tattoo of all of our horses.


----------

